# which intake???



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

im looking to buy a intake for my 03 altima 3.5SE and swanted to know which one is tha best bang for tha buck. i know sum of you suggest tha berk, but do tha berk intake systems really produce power? and importantly, does tha berk intake cause you to blow tha MAF sensor? any input would be greatly appreciated? thanks in advance. Joe


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

japspec954 said:


> im looking to buy a intake for my 03 altima 3.5SE and swanted to know which one is tha best bang for tha buck. i know sum of you suggest tha berk, but do tha berk intake systems really produce power? and importantly, does tha berk intake cause you to blow tha MAF sensor? any input would be greatly appreciated? thanks in advance. Joe


the berk is highly recomended. ive got it about a year and a half and no problems. one of the most affordable ones out too. plus you dont have to worry about bypass valves or water damage because it is a WAI. plus, ive only heard of maybe 2 or 3 MAF's going with the BERK. AEM and INJEN its like a daily thing.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Well i have a AEM CAI. Its cool, no problems yet. I would look on cardomain.com, thats where i got mine from and its was $233 out the door, including shipping.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a nismo CAI, loved it for about a year, then my MAF went out twice in two months. Never really figured out if it was the intake or over-oiling the filter or what caused it. But it does give a little bit of power that you can feel.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I have a nismo CAI, loved it for about a year, then my MAF went out twice in two months. Never really figured out if it was the intake or over-oiling the filter or what caused it. But it does give a little bit of power that you can feel.


AEM and NISMO are the same intake just different stickers and the NISMo version come with a bypass valve already installed. you can get the BERK on a group buy for maybe 160 to 180 shipped. i dont see whay you would go otherwise. even with a nismo intake, you will void your warranty.


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

craigqc said:


> AEM and NISMO are the same intake just different stickers and the NISMo version come with a bypass valve already installed. you can get the BERK on a group buy for maybe 160 to 180 shipped. i dont see whay you would go otherwise. even with a nismo intake, you will void your warranty.


where do i find a groupbuy at?


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here is what i got from the AEM website!


Question
Will an AEM intake void my new car warranty?


Answer
No it will not. The only time this can happen is if the system was installed improperly and caused damage to the vehicle. If a service technician denies your warranty claim based on the fact that the car has been modified and the failure was not a direct result of the installation and use of an AEM product please refer him to the SEMA web site for a review of the Magnusson Moss warranty act. Go to: http://www.enjoythedrive.com/san

http://www.aempower.com/faq.asp?fid=23&sid=&tid=3


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

skootz1 said:


> If a service technician denies your warranty claim based on the fact that the car has been modified and the failure was not a direct result of the installation and use of an AEM product please refer him to the SEMA web site for a review of the Magnusson Moss warranty act.
> 
> 
> > an aftermarket intake could definatley cause a MAF to blow. good luck trying to prove otherwise to the dealer. if you blow the MAF, put your OEM airbox back on and take it to the dealer. no need to pay for a MAF


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

My MAF went out twice, Both times I went to a salvage yard and got one for $50. I figured it was a hell of a lot better than paying $450 for one from Nissan...


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

craigqc said:


> skootz1 said:
> 
> 
> > If a service technician denies your warranty claim based on the fact that the car has been modified and the failure was not a direct result of the installation and use of an AEM product please refer him to the SEMA web site for a review of the Magnusson Moss warranty act.
> ...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Any intake will net you the same gains as any other +/- 2 hp. It doesn't really matter which you choose as long as you go with a major player (Injen, AEM, Nismo, etc.) Some argue that the cold air really isn't that much cooler than what you would get with a warm air intake. The WAI will be a touch louder than a CAI.


----------

